# Mozart - KV 364 - Sinfonia Concertante in E flat major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Arthur Grumiaux, violin 
Arrigo Pelliccia, viola 
London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Colin Davis.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

An excellent, exuberant piece, probably my favorite Mozart work composed before he had finished _Idomeneo_. I enjoy equally all it's movements. An 8.0/10 in terms of how much I like it.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

One of my favourite pieces of Mozart, all movements are 1st class, and you so happened to pick my favourite recording of the work as well!


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

This is actually my favorite piece by my favorite composer. I wish there were a selection better than "excellent". In fact this is one of the works that sent me on my journey into classical music after watching the movie "Amadeus". You could say that K364 changed my life and without exaggeration. This is the recording that, after nearly forty years, I still go back to:

*Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra* in E-flat, K364
*Iona Brown* - Violin
*Nobuko Imai* - Viola
Academy of Saint Martin in the Fields


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Scherzi Cat said:


> This is actually my favorite piece by my favorite composer. I wish there were a selection better than "excellent".


Yes, I should put options above "excellent" for works like this one.


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

I find it very good myself ! even close to extraordinary




192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1​


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Voted: Very good some favourites; 

Thomas Brandis (violin), Giusto Cappone (viola)
Berliner Philharmoniker/Karl Böhm

Jascha Heifetz (violin), William Primrose (viola), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
Izler Solomon


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I decided for "excellent" although I'd put it a bit below many other pieces in the highest category but it's also a rather unique piece, so that's another distinction. Among "earlyish" Mozart, I prefer the concerto K 271 (but not the double piano concerto) as the Sinfonia concertante is equally good in the first two movements, but the finale is a bit generic, especially compared to one of the best concerto finales Mozart wrote (K 271).


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

HansZimmer said:


> Yes, I should put options above "excellent" for works like this one.


Divinely Inspired.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Kreisler jr said:


> the finale is a bit generic, especially compared to one of the best concerto finales Mozart wrote (K 271).


I think the best movement of K.365, on the other hand, is its final


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Do we know at what occasion and when the Sinfonia concertante was performed? If Mozart played viola (or did he?) who played violin?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

It's a great piece, typical Mozartean excellence.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Kreisler jr said:


> Do we know at what occasion and when the Sinfonia concertante was performed? If Mozart played viola (or did he?) who played violin?


The circumstances surrounding Mozart's composition of the Sinfonia concertante are unknown, including the intended performers; many have speculated that Mozart composed the viola part for himself. But there were many capable instrumentalists in Salzburg who could have taken the solo parts such as violinists Antonio Brunetti, who filled Mozart's position in Count Hieronymous von Colloredo's Salzburg court orchestra in 1776, and Joseph Hafeneder, another member of the Salzburg court orchestra.


----------

